

Calendario: A jQuery calendar plugin for creating flexible calendars - pbotelho
http://tympanus.net/codrops/2012/11/27/calendario-a-flexible-calendar-plugin/

======
ruckusing
This looks great but how does it compare to FullCalendar? [1]

From what I can see there is zero documentation, an area which FullCalendar
excels at.

It will be hard to use this plugin without any documentation, certainly in the
areas of events, which data sources are supported, etc.

[1]: <http://arshaw.com/fullcalendar/>

